# Any advice? Will my dog act under a real, stressful situation?



## 902amstaff (7 mo ago)

I don't do formal or say professional training. I've done minimal guard or pretection tasks and training with my boy. However, without a decoy or someone willing to potentially get bit lol I don't know how to tell by his behaviour whether or not he'd fold or stand his ground. 

He's super confident and everything, but what would be telling signs he'll be fine? In your guys experience.


----------

